# Rockets Release Jon Barry - March 1



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*[Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

link



> The Rockets will waive guard Jon Barry today, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said, to give him a chance to hook up with a playoff team or retire.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


i miss them too. peace out, jon.



btw, the nets forum had this up before us. thats sad y'all.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

I don't think I would like seeing him in another uniform, hope he retires and stays in the organization.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*



Pimped Out said:



> link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best wishes to Jon. I think they should have kept him for the year. We're not going to pick up a point guard who can contribute so why get rid of a guy who's helped us out tremendously since he's been here. 
But I DEFINITELY miss those 3-pt signs that Bob and Jon put up after every three-pt fg. 

But all in all, the guy's had a great career. I just hope we won't be saying the same about Bob Sura anytime soon.


----------



## tang (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

aw i was hoping he'll play a little more this year
he gave us this badass edge last year
hope he stays with the organization


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

good character, good guy, sad to see him go. it's unfortunate, but i guess this makes room for us to sign someone with his ability except younger like rasual butler.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

If anybody defined passion, it was Jon Barry.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

Sad stuff.. he was just starting to get back into the game, I honestly thought he would make his way back into the rotation.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

jvg almost called him a "stupid *******" or "son of a *****"

good stuff, good stuff


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

He'll do a great job in commentary somewhere. If ESPN or TNT doesn't pick him up, the Rockets should.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

About time! I haven't been watching the Rockets as long as most Houston fans, so I don't have any sentimental feelings about Barry. From what I've seen, he's not a good player. Next step- waive David Wesley and Ryan Bowen.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

jon barry, asst coach?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I heard that Rockets released Barry - March 1.

injury?


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i think because of luthers fast maturing and the glut of guards we have, an elderly injured barry was no longer needed. Maybe JVG is planning on signing a younger pg to back up rafer.

Jay Williams maybe


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

Oh, man I just loved Jon Barry. The energy, the passion, the shooting... It's sad to see him waived like that.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

Buh bye Jon, thanks for the memories.

I think he should've retired after the first game this season, then he would have left on a high note


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*

I will forever remember that "three" sign that Barry and Sura and Wesley always did in the playoffs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Chron]Jon Barry Waived, Likely to Retire*



Demiloy said:


> I will forever remember that "three" sign that Barry and Sura and Wesley always did in the playoffs.


Hell yah.. Man i wish we won that series. 

Im gonna miss their fire and passion...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Couldn't we have at least played the guy in a few more games before making this decision. It is obvious that when we can't hit water shooting from a boat during some stretches that JB could've come in and maybe been the spark.

I know that DWes has been shooting well of late BUT, last night he laid an egg. Tracy and Rafer were penetrating leaving others open for shoots and they were missing.

Always been a JB fan!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

This hurts.....

I had a crush on Jon Barry :sad:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> This hurts.....
> 
> I had a crush on Jon Barry :sad:


You have a crush on everyone. :angel:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> You have a crush on everyone. :angel:


except, edyzbasketball. poor guy.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> except, edyzbasketball. poor guy.


Man, u r as harsh as Gumby! :biggrin: poor edyzbasketball




All the best for Barry


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> except, edyzbasketball. poor guy.


 Am I missing something here?


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> You have a crush on everyone. :angel:



No I don't! Are you trying to say that I'm a slut or something?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Am I missing something here?


hotgirltracie is the same person and tracielovescomets




HotGirlTracie said:


> No I don't! Are you trying to say that I'm a slut or something?


that wasnt very nice of him to say... i mean the rest of us just thought it :biggrin:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> hotgirltracie is the same person and tracielovescomets
> 
> 
> 
> that wasnt very nice of him to say... i mean the rest of us just thought it :biggrin:



Why would you think I'm a slut?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Um, let's see, when Yao Mania left a while ago, you said you had a crush on him. You also say the same about Jon Barry. Who will be next?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Um, let's see, when Yao Mania left a while ago, you said you had a crush on him. You also say the same about Jon Barry. Who will be next?


no, I think the girl who had (has?) a crush on Yao Mania is her twin sister


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> no, I think the girl who had (has?) a crush on Yao Mania is her twin sister


Cometsbiggestfan has a crush on me? that's news to me!

Nah I'm just playin' around w/ Tracie and Stacie, whenever they make references about how they think this guy or that guy is hot I like to stick my nose in there and say something 'bout myself :biggrin:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> Um, let's see, when Yao Mania left a while ago, you said you had a crush on him. You also say the same about Jon Barry. Who will be next?




When have I ever said I had a crush on Yao Mania? You've only been on here for 4 months, you don't know me. Judging by the month you and Pimped Out registered, I can see you haven't been on too long.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

When I was checking every game thread, I came upon Yao Mania's goodbye thread. You said there that you had a crush on him. I don't know if I can find the link, though.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:
 

> When I was checking every game thread, I came upon Yao Mania's goodbye thread. You said there that you had a crush on him. I don't know if I can find the link, though.


I guess u were talking about this post 



Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Awwwwwww. Good Luck in Hong Kong. I'm going to miss you. :wave:
> 
> You do know I had a crush on you, right?  LOL


As I said in a previous post, Cometsbiggestfan is Tracie's twin sister, they r not the same person


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> I guess u were talking about this post
> 
> 
> 
> As I said in a previous post, Cometsbiggestfan is Tracie's twin sister, they r not the same person



Thanks kisstherim. He's still basically a newbie so he doesn't know that Stacie(cometsbiggestfan) and I AREN"T THE SAME PERSON!!! He thinks we are the same person because, both of us have Comets in our names. LMAO...whatever dude

I never once said that I had a crush on Yao Mania


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Thanks kisstherim. He's still basically a newbie so he doesn't know that Stacie(cometsbiggestfan) and I AREN"T THE SAME PERSON!!! He thinks we are the same person because, both of us have Comets in our names. LMAO...whatever dude
> 
> I never once said that I had a crush on Yao Mania


WoW!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:



> WoW!!




I know huh


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Oooooohhh. Duuuuuuhhhhh.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> Oooooohhh. Duuuuuuhhhhh.



Yeah....if I was soft I'll ask for an apology but since you're basically a newbie I know you wont give it to me.


Whatever though...:smile:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

If you want an apology, I'll give it to you. And tell your twin sister that I'm sorry for mistaking you with her. She's probably mortified. :wink:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Sure dude.....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry to cut in on the drama, but it looks like Barry will retire:



> The Denver Nuggets wouldn't mind changing Jon Barry's mind. But that might not happen. "I'm probably leaning toward retirement," the guard said Sunday.
> 
> The Nuggets are interested in bringing back Barry, who played for them in 2003-04. But Barry, waived Wednesday by Houston, has battled nagging injuries.
> 
> "I've been watching the games over the past couple of days, and I don't think that I can do that anymore," Barry, 36, said. "I've got to have the desire to be 100 percent (to still play)."


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4518008,00.html


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Good to see him retire here in houston.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Sorry to cut in on the drama,


:rofl:

On-topic, though, it's nice that Jon Barry will retire with us. Maybe it would have been better if he had gone out in a a better way, but it's still nice.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Sorry to cut in on the drama, but it looks like Barry will retire:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4518008,00.html



I'm glad he's retiring with the Rox!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Bye man. See ya.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

> "At some point, I'd like to be a GM," Barry said. "Right now, I'd like to do some broadcasting. ... Now that I know I'm not going to play, throw me on a playoff game or in studio for a playoff game."


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060309/SPORTS04/603090473/1088

Barry gone.


----------

